# Website Help



## Virus-j (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi All, 

Ok so about a year ago i designed a website for my uncle : http://discountprintsupplies.net/index.html it's the first website id ever done and made it by just reading tutorials on the net. Anyway he has asked me to change the email system as at the moment if a customer wants to contact them they have to fill out the form on the query page http://discountprintsupplies.net/Query.html then the website sends him the details.

But he wants to be able to click the reply button and send the detials straight back to the customer instead of having to copy and paste the customers Email in and Reply Etc. 

Could this be done and how ? 

Thanks


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 3, 2011)

So...An email perhaps?


----------



## Virus-j (Mar 3, 2011)

There is already a form system in place, Customer fills out form, Form details then get's sent out from the Website to my uncle. But as it was sent from the Website he cannot press reply and just send The customers Detials Along with his reply. 

So what he wanted was a way to Be able to Still have the form system in place but also be able to send a email straight back to the customer instead of having to copy and paste everything and create a new message. But i dont know how to do that or if it's even possible ? 

Sorry if this all sounds confusing.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 3, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> There is already a form system in place, Customer fills out form, Form details then get's sent out from the Website to my uncle. But as it was sent from the Website he cannot press reply and just send The customers Detials Along with his reply.
> 
> So what he wanted was a way to Be able to Still have the form system in place but also be able to send a email straight back to the customer instead of having to copy and paste everything and create a new message. But i dont know how to do that or if it's even possible ?
> 
> Sorry if this all sounds confusing.



Oh I see. You want to keep what he has, just try to figure how to allow your uncle to reply back with history.
I haven't done anything like that, sorry. 
But bump for someone else to stop by and help


----------

